

The Desks Of 23 Successful Tech People - pytrin
http://www.businessinsider.com/desks-of-famous-tech-people-2013-4?op=1

======
brokentone
A few interesting names, although while the beach with Branson is fun, he
likely has something closer to a desk, and the article ends with a slew of
Bloomberg people and a few random names that I sure couldn't place.

------
qompiler
So basically successful tech people don't really work, they let other people
work for them and get all the credit.

